# The Buddy System



## Darps (Mar 24, 2014)

This looks like a disaster waiting to happen. It's also about as fashionable as fanny packs.

http://industryedge.nationalhardwareshow.com/2014/03/paint-projects-buddy-system


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

At least she is wearing whites. Yeah I see this as an accident waiting to happen, walk through a door and catch that thing, I can see the mess now.


----------



## ProFinish NOLA (Mar 18, 2014)

Not on my jobs ! Maybe good for a H.O. That knows nothing about painting .


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> At least she is wearing whites. Yeah I see this as an accident waiting to happen, walk through a door and catch that thing, I can see the mess now.


Wouldn't be whites for long with that thing strapped to your side.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Who OVERLOADS their brush? Who SCRAPES the excess off ?

Speaking of not the professional way, I saw this pic the other day. Obviously the guy's identity has been obscured, but supposedly a pro. 

How many things can you count that make you cringe ?

(BTW, I believe those are little containers of paints and solvents on the fridge and top of cabs)


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

daArch said:


> Who OVERLOADS their brush? Who SCRAPES the excess off ? Speaking of not the professional way, I saw this pic the other day. Obviously the guy's identity has been obscured, but supposedly a pro. How many things can you count that make you cringe ? (BTW, I believe those are little containers of paints and solvents on the fridge and top of cabs)


Maybe he is retrieving his cat from the top of the cabinets, I don't know. Are those sweatpants though? Sweatpants are comfortable cat-retrieving wear


----------



## Darps (Mar 24, 2014)

That guy looks like he's covered in invisible paint! I hope that's not what he's using to paint that kitchen wall. That stuff shows everything. It constantly needs to be cleaned.

Thanks, folks. I'll be here all week. Don't forget to tip your bar tender.


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

In my opinion, the Buddy System is one of those tools that can serve a limited purpose for a painter, but I don't believe it is an industry forerunner in terms of innovation. At the end of the day, it's just another small bucket that can't support a roller frame, and would be difficult to keep clean considering the narrow opening and curled rim. For $15.00 a pop, I think I'll stick with my deuces.

Addendum: After viewing the video, I would also recommend painters use a step ladder with a tray rather then an electricians ladder without.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

she looks like Flo from Progressive Insurance:whistling2:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Went over to the ex's because her boyfriend wanted some tips on painting. I told him his setup should work just fine.


----------



## bklynboy1970 (Oct 8, 2013)

Darps said:


> That guy looks like he's covered in invisible paint! I hope that's not what he's using to paint that kitchen wall. That stuff shows everything. It constantly needs to be cleaned.
> 
> Thanks, folks. I'll be here all week. Don't forget to tip your bar tender.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


They have a thread on that now about drinking and painters....just saying....and buddy system...s----...


----------



## bklynboy1970 (Oct 8, 2013)

bklynboy1970 said:


> They have a thread on that now about drinking and painters....just saying....and buddy system...s----...






















Never had any problem that chicken had in vid..just saying ;-)


----------



## bklynboy1970 (Oct 8, 2013)

bklynboy1970 said:


> Never had any problem that chicken had in vid..just saying ;-)


Bad spelling ment that chic..


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Went over to the ex's because her boyfriend wanted some tips on painting. I told him his setup should work just fine.


There's the old TJ we all know and love... welcome back!


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

bklynboy1970 said:


> View attachment 23166
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does the paint not run out of that??:jester:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gough said:


> How does the paint not run out of that??:jester:


just needs to be thinned a smidge :whistling2:


----------

